# New 6 Cylinder Valetronic Engine Pics



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> The new engine weighs 161 kg ~ 354 lb, which is about 22 lb lighter than the current 3.0 Liter, thanks to magnesium-aluminium block.


Will that sucker fit in the 1 series? Oh, turbo 3.0 in a 1. Now that sounds yummy.


----------

